# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  trasvases encubiertos mediante cesión de agua

## termopar

> *Castilla-La Mancha califica de trasvase encubierto la cesión acordada del Tajo al Segura*
> 
> La consejera de Fomento del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, Elena de la Cruz, ha expresado la preocupación del Ejecutivo autonómico ante los acuerdos alcanzados unilateralmente por la ministra de Agricultura del Gobierno de España en funciones, Isabel García Tejerina, el presidente murciano, Pedro Antonio Sánchez, y representantes de los regantes de esta Comunidad en relación a las cuencas del Júcar y Segura.
> 
> En dicha reunión, la ministra ha anunciado una ampliación del decreto de sequía por un año más tras la prórroga del año pasado, al tiempo que ha anunciado que elevará al Consejo de Ministros antes del 30 de septiembre para su aprobación un nuevo Decreto-Ley sobre cuyo contenido exacto no ha informado, más allá de señalar que regulará la ampliación de la capacidad de las desalinizadoras del sudeste español, tal y como venía reclamando desde más de un año el Ejecutivo que preside Emiliano García-Page. Alguna de estas plantas duplicará su producción, como es el caso de la de Torrevieja (Alicante), que pasará de generar 40 hectómetros cúbicos anuales de agua dulce a 80, según ha anunciado.
> 
> La consejera de Fomento ha criticado la unilateralidad de la reunión a pesar de que se ha deliberado sobre problemas y medidas que afectan a las cuencas del Júcar y del Segura, que atraviesan territorio castellano-manchego. El Gobierno de España está absolutamente de rodillas ante cualquier reclamación que proceda del Gobierno murciano, ha indicado la consejera, hasta el punto de que cualquier reclamación se toma al pie de la letra. De la Cruz ha criticado que la reunión se haya producido sin tener en cuenta la opinión de Castilla-La Mancha, lo que interpreta como otro desprecio hacia la Junta de Comunidades y sus ciudadanos.
> 
> *García Tejerina se ha comprometido con los regantes murcianos a un envío extraordinario de agua de 11 hectómetros cúbicos* que una vez más saldrá del río Tajo, esta vez por cesión de los regantes del tramo madrileño del río (Canal de Estremera y La Poveda) y ha anunciado que se potenciarán legalmente los acuerdos de cesión de agua entre comunidades de regantes.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ubierto-cesion

----------


## pablovelasco

Entonces a los regantes del canal de Estremera y de Poveda les sobra el agua. Qué suerte... Por cierto, creo que de cesión nada, que hay que pagarles. Al final van a ganar más vendiéndonos el agua que les corresponde que con sus cultivos. En fin espero que estas lluvias mejoren la situación, de todas formas el volumen de riego que se necesita a partir de ahora es mucho menor.
En cuanto a las desaladoras, bueno, es prometedor si consiguen bajar el precio a 0,3-0,35e/m3 o así... De todas formas hay cultivos que no toleran bien la salinidad de ese agua... Aunque para las zonas "hortalizeras" del campo de Cartagena vienen bien. Y para el resto (frutales, cítricos...), quizá mezclándola... Puf, es que no hay más agua... Esperemos un nuevo año hidrológico bueno, que aquí en el Segura, ni una gota.

----------


## termopar

No se qué es mas caro, el agua transformada o comprada a un precio determinado o no tener agua. 

Si cultivas en un desierto, se supone que el que compra un terreno ya sabe de antemano que va a tener que pagar por un agua que no tiene, al igual que no es el mismo precio el de un terreno que es un erial y sin agua que el que lo compra en una vega.

----------


## pablovelasco

*No se qué es mas caro, el agua transformada o comprada a un precio determinado o no tener agua.*

Pues en el caso de la agricultura depende, como todo. Se está dispuesto a pagar un precio superior con tal de poder regar, pero hasta los límites que he puesto. Le digo un ejemplo, prefiero pagar el agua a 0,3e sabiendo que tendría de sobra, que a 0,2e con restricciones, sin embargo no me puedo permitir precios superiores a 0,4e y a partir de 0,5e pierdo dinero. Espero que se pueda conseguir agua en ese arco de precio, tampoco es irracional, con el tiempo seguro que la desalación podrá suplir gran parte de la carencia, por lo menos en zonas cercanas al mar y en hortalizas.
En cuanto a los regantes ribereños que les sobra el agua, pues me parece muy bien que la vendan, es su cupo, que hagan lo que quieran.

----------

